# Surge question



## Paul7777 (Dec 18, 2016)

Lets say a regular rate is $10, and the surge is 5.0, would that make the rate $50 or $60?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Welcome to Uber newbie 

This all boils down to 5th grade (maybe even 2nd) math


----------



## Paul7777 (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks Bart


----------



## Quash89 (Nov 3, 2016)

Paul7777 said:


> Lets say a regular rate is $10, and the surge is 5.0, would that make the rate $50 or $60?


It would be $50


----------



## Paul7777 (Dec 18, 2016)

Quash89 said:


> It would be $50


Thank you!


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

Paul7777 said:


> Thanks Bart


That is a good question. Without getting nerdy, it's a question I would always think about. If you have $5 and someone has $1, you have 5 times as much as that person, albeit only $4 more. As for surge, it takes into account the original price. A 4.0 surge is technically:

4*original = (1 + 3)*original

= original + 3*original

So, it turns out that you'd have needed to make 3 extra similar trips to get to the money you made for a 4.0x surge.


----------

